
Hoarding and reuse - ingve
http://www.tedunangst.com/flak/post/hoarding-and-reuse
======
legulere
I think the most important part in removing code is understanding why it was
there in the first place.

~~~
sokoloff
See also "Chesterton's Fence":
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Chesterton%27s_fen...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Chesterton%27s_fence)

